# Aftermarket Cruise Control installed at dealer



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

It looks like Crap!. 
Why would the dealership install an aftermarket cruise control on a bran new car? When they said that it was $400 I figured that was for the new steering wheel or at least the new fascia with the buttons. Nope, $400 got an ugly little fob hacked into the side of the steering column just below the blinker arm. My girlfriend dropped it off last night and picked it up an hour ago. I haven't seen it in person yet but if the wiring looks hacked, they are in for it. 










My question is, would it be possible to retrofit the stock steering wheel controls? My gut tells me that the harness is either already there or I just need a short piece that would come from under the dash. Being a OEM Tier 1 supplier for years tells me that they don't use different harnesses for different trim packages. They use the same main harness and sometimes all that is missing is a short extension. If that is the case, and they used the OEM control module, I should be able to just swap out the blank panel for the button panel and wire it up.

Has anyone else done this? I saw one other thread about someone installing a RASTA aftermarket cruise control but that was 5 months ago and he didn't get any answers.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep.....you got the Rostra! I got my kit for $138 and installed it myself (about a 1-2 hr job) and yes you do have to splice into 2 wires but it's not a hack job. A few of us have it on our cars but it don't look bad as you won't see it because the steering wheel covers it up. The good thing about it is....IT WORKS!


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think it looks bad...and I can't say that it looks like a hack job either. The steering wheel controls would have been nicer, but it beats not having cruise control!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not to sound like a d*ck, but what did you expect for an "aftermarket cruise control"?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Not to sound like a d*ck, but what did you expect for an "aftermarket cruise control"?


Why would you think that that sounds like a DUCK???? :icon_scratch:


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I see you have the connectivity package. This means you have the radio controls on the wheel right? If so, just buy a stock leather steering wheel and install it. The wires for the cruise control are in the same harness for the audio controls. I got mine on Ebay for $150 I think. A pic of the wheel is in my garage.


----------



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I see you have the connectivity package. This means you have the radio controls on the wheel right? If so, just buy a stock leather steering wheel and install it. The wires for the cruise control are in the same harness for the audio controls. I got mine on Ebay for $150 I think. A pic of the wheel is in my garage.


That is the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks. I do have the connectivity package. I will start looking around on feebay. Did you have to do anything else, other than install the new wheel? Did you need activation at the dealership or anything like that?

Shawn, For $400 from the dealer on the day I bought the car, I was expecting something OTHER than aftermarket. Like say, a new steering wheel with the controls in it and the computer flashed or something like that.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is the Ebay link:

2010 - 2011 Cruze Ebony Leather Steering Wheel - NEW | eBay

Here is the simple instructions to swap out the wheel. It took me 40 mins and that was waiting 30 mins after disconnecting the battery.

GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide


----------



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks 4piece. I found the same one and showed it to my girlfriend. She said that she finally knew what to tell her mother she wanted for Christmas. I think we will be going back to the dealer and having them remove the Rastra. I only wish I would have had the forethought to verify that they were installing an aftermarket unit before turning over the car. I just hope they will replace the lower steering column plastic.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

0RESET0 said:


> Shawn, For $400 from the dealer on the day I bought the car, I was expecting something OTHER than aftermarket. Like say, a new steering wheel with the controls in it and the computer flashed or something like that.


Yeah I totally agree. I'm shocked they would even do that...


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

0RESET0 said:


> Thanks 4piece. I found the same one and showed it to my girlfriend. She said that she finally knew what to tell her mother she wanted for Christmas. I think we will be going back to the dealer and having them remove the Rastra. I only wish I would have had the forethought to verify that they were installing an aftermarket unit before turning over the car. I just hope they will replace the lower steering column plastic.


There's a lot of good info here on this thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1347-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control.html


----------



## mizuhri (Nov 27, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Here is the Ebay link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just bought a 2012 Cruze yesterday and it doesn't have cruise control. I have a couple question that may be stupid but I need help.

1) Would this 2010-2011 steering wheel work in the new 2012?
2) When you get the steering wheel that has cruise control built in the wheel is that all you need to install it cruise control to the vehicle? Like you don't need to purchase anything else?
3) When you install cruise control aftermarket or the new wheel one, will that mess up the warranty?

Thank you to anyone who answers these question. I don't know much about cars, car parts and accessories. Thanks again.


----------



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

Been a while since I posted here. I bought and installed the Autowoods steering wheel. Still no cruise. Is there some difference between the 2011 that works and the 2012 or did the stealership do something to my car when they took out the Rostra?


----------



## Vermillion3 (Jul 26, 2012)

You were correct with the Flashing of the computer. You need to get the dealer or in your case another dealer to plug into the car and activate the cruise control. Bought my wife a Mazda 3 last year and had the EXACT same thing happen to me ass dealer installed that BS cruise in a BRAND NEW CAR!! I wanted to kill the guy! then he looked at me like was a jerk for calling him out on it. From what I have been able to gather on the net you need to tell the car it has the option in order for it to work. This is most likely the toughest task of all as they(the manufactures) have drilled it into the heads of the drones that this can't be done. Well that's BS IT CAN BE DONE! Another thing to look at is the brake switch. Sometimes there is a separate one for the cruise option to work.Good luck man I am trying the same thing. Oh and my dealer would remove it but not fix the hole in the trim A$$HOLE! I will not and do not go to that dealership EVER again even for air in my tires.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Why would you think that that sounds like a DUCK???? :icon_scratch:


why would u think it's a duck hehe it is a D*CK hehehe


----------



## mm00re (Jul 26, 2012)

mizuhri said:


> I just bought a 2012 Cruze yesterday and it doesn't have cruise control. I have a couple question that may be stupid but I need help.
> 
> 1) Would this 2010-2011 steering wheel work in the new 2012?
> 2) When you get the steering wheel that has cruise control built in the wheel is that all you need to install it cruise control to the vehicle? Like you don't need to purchase anything else?
> ...


#1 Most likely yes, the steering wheel will work, the cruise control however will not.
#2 It appears that GM has locked out cruise control on the car if it didn't come with it from the factory.
#3 No, adding an aftermarket CC won't void your warranty according to my dealership. 

I'm currently in the planning phase of using the stock CC controls to control an aftermarket system to do this very thing but I still have some work to do and verify before I implement it. If I am successful I'll post a how to.


----------



## CntStopMe (Aug 2, 2012)

The exact same thing happened to me. I bought a 2012 Cruze LS with the connectivity package and opted to have the dealership install cruise control for $600. What'd I get? The same aftermarket Rostra cruise control. For $600! I was incredibly pissed off. If they would have told me that I wasn't going to get cruise control installed in the steering wheel in the first place, then I would have never opted to get it.

I have, however, found an interesting forum that might help you out. It's mainly focused on 2011 Chevy Cruzes but there's some information on 2012 models towards the end (I'm not sure which year/model you have). Replace the xx with tt - hxxp://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/1347-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Yep.....you got the Rostra! I got my kit for $138 and installed it myself (about a 1-2 hr job) and yes you do have to splice into 2 wires but it's not a hack job. A few of us have it on our cars but it don't look bad as you won't see it because the steering wheel covers it up. The good thing about it is....IT WORKS!


I got the Rostra asleo and it is not visible and it does exactly what cruise control should do keep a steady speed. I only paid $200 for mine installed so who got you for $400?


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

My rostra worked for about a year before it began throwing engine codes and I when I disconnected it, It solved all my problems. they said theyll fix it as its under warranty, but I'm going to see if I can get them to install the steering wheel kit like they dhould have in the first place. I hate having to feel around for the rostra stalk and can never tell if its on or not Because the LED light is hidden by my steering wheel.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would bring it back and make them put the OEM on it, for that price, it should have been OEM


----------

